# 250 Rs Rear Slide Leak



## CampingStan (Oct 30, 2010)

We purchased a 2011 Outback 250RS last fall. We have noticed water stains under the mattress in the rear slide as well as a bulge starting to develope on the outside of the rear slide back wall. We went by the dealership today and they could not find any source for the leak. They are going to turn in a warrenty claim to Outback to repair the outside buldge and hope that when its removed it may reveal the water problem. Has anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you been heating the trailer? We found when the outside temperatures got down around freezing, there was some condensation under the mattress at the outside corners. We were never heating it for more than a couple of days at a time, so it dried out quickly, but if it was heated continuously, the moisture would become significant.

Our back wall of the slide has been "loose" since new, but hasn't changed and seemed like it was supposed to be like that. It seems like it's a different construction than the rest of the trailer. I'll be interested to hear what happens with yours, and if it's supposed to be loose.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, please let us know what you find out. I'm picking up my 250RS tomorrow after going back for replacement of the entry doors and the "underbelly" of the rear slide. Its a very thick sheet of black vinyl under the rear slide to protect it from the elements while extended. ours was loose on the interior end and was "wavey" throughout.. I'm a little on the nutty side when it comes to looking for leaks in TT's. I sometimes see them when they arent there.









Best of luck with this


----------



## dsx2in92 (Mar 3, 2011)

CampingStan said:


> We purchased a 2011 Outback 250RS last fall. We have noticed water stains under the mattress in the rear slide as well as a bulge starting to develope on the outside of the rear slide back wall. We went by the dealership today and they could not find any source for the leak. They are going to turn in a warrenty claim to Outback to repair the outside buldge and hope that when its removed it may reveal the water problem. Has anyone had a similar issue?


We just picked up our 10th anniversary 250RS after upgrading from our Coleman Mesa Tent trailer. We have had the new outback in our laneway for a week now. While taking off the mattress plastic cover my wife noticed a stain on the plywood in the rear door side of the rear slide. It was dry to the touch but definatley was stained. I brought it up to our dealer. They told us to keep an eye on it. I am very interested if you here anything!


----------



## DeWayneT (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi
I also have the same problem with my 2011 Outback 250RS. My water stain, actually its wet, is in the lower right rear of the rear pull out, under the mattress. Have you found out anything yet?

Thanks


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

I purchased my new 210RS in March of 2011. When I brought it home, I noticed a damp water stain under the corner of the bed one one side of the slide-out. I notified the dealer but repaired it on my own. On the outside of the slide-out, where there are brackets with many screws, Gilligan didn't thoroughly cover the screws with silicone sealant. I assume that was the problem as when I re-sealed them, water never got into the trailer again. Hope yours is as easy a fix as mine was.


----------

